# Ford 3000 step assist



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Add this step assist to floorboard . It works great.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> Add this step assist to floorboard . It works great.
> View attachment 53955


Nice.
FWIW,
The 4000 APs had an extra step on the left side. I think one would fit a 3000. Might take a simple mod to make it work.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

I wonder where I might find one ?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> I wonder where I might find one ?


Check at a boneyard.
I know they are on the 4000s and 4600s. Probably on 4610s too.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> Check at a boneyard.
> I know they are on the 4000s and 4600s. Probably on 4610s too.


I really like the extra step on the 4000. With the 38 rears, I would have a terrible time with my short legs. It is hard enough now with the arthritic knees. I thought about addind another, but it would be too close to the ground, like me.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ed Williams said:


> I really like the extra step on the 4000. With the 38 rears, I would have a terrible time with my short legs. It is hard enough now with the arthritic knees. I thought about addind another, but it would be too close to the ground, like me.


Got the same problem with my knees . The Doc gave me a shot in my left one today. So far the pain is gone.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You should get s total of three shots so it's probably going to be getting even better


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You should get s total of three shots so it's probably going to be getting even better


Get the right one done next week. Then every 3 months as needed.The Golden Years ain't so golden !!!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> Get the right one done next week. Then every 3 months as needed.The Golden Years ain't so golden !!!


The shots are only effective for a year or so. Then you get to go back to the pain or consider knee replacement.
BTDT. Still limping but considering the surgery.
Were you born in 53?
I was born 7/4/53
Draft number was 22.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> The shots are only effective for a year or so. Then you get to go back to the pain or consider knee replacement.
> BTDT. Still limping but considering the surgery.
> Were you born in 53?
> I was born 7/4/53
> Draft number was 22.


I guess I am getting to that point. Most of relatives started in their 50's. One uncle had finger joints replaced in his late 50's. Very painful, but the finger joints were frozen and useless. Surgery gave him a new lease. I have been putting it off for awhile, but need to talk to Doc about shots. We were talking about the gel shots to replace the fluid. Supposed to last for 5-7 years, but in the real expensive side.

Birthday 06/13/1953
Draft number was 315

A good HS friend went with me to the Board. His BD was 06/14/1953. When I got mine first, he figured we were on easy street. His number was 42, real bummer.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> The shots are only effective for a year or so. Then you get to go back to the pain or consider knee replacement.
> BTDT. Still limping but considering the surgery.
> Were you born in 53?
> I was born 7/4/53
> Draft number was 22.


B-day 3/15/53
Draft # 151
My next door neighbor got #1


----------

